# Advice on dildo-G-Spot and Size



## Timy (Mar 12, 2011)

My wife and I have been married for 12 years, and together for 19th. Our sex life could be more frequent but we have busy life with 3 kids and I understand how women can’t focus on only one thing, everything is mixed in. Regardless, no complaints. When we have sex it’s pretty awesome and she’s opened, which I love. I’m here for advice on dildos. We have talked about them for a few months, she would never go out and buy one, or she will not look at them online with me. It’s like she’s program that she should only be satisfied with me. I’d like to make some introduction so that she can have some fun with me or solo. However, when I bring the subject, all hears are there and I see that she’s interested. Last night she gave me the go ahead. But, I’ve been looking online and the selection is huge and the price difference for some similar is just too confusing. So, that’s why I am writing to you girls, if you could recommend dildos for us. So, there is curiosity toward the G-spot, then size, meaning something pleasurable, not painful…


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Hitachi Magic Wand
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00WZO63JG


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

gouge_away said:


> Hitachi Magic Wand
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00WZO63JG


Might be a bit on the big side for a G-spot orgasm for most ladies! LOL! &#55357;&#56854;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Borntohang (Sep 4, 2014)

I know she's given you the go head! But you need to figure out if she's an "inny" or an "outty" or possibly a combo of both. My wife is strongly an outty! She just wants clitoral stimulation. She seems a little hesitant, I would start small... You can always add to your collection!


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

Wife had success with this and the hitachi wand when needed

http://www.amazon.com/Don-Wand-Graduate-Pleasure-Assorted/dp/B0019LRINQ


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Might be a bit on the big side for a G-spot orgasm for most ladies! LOL! &#55357;&#56854;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure someone's gotten it up in there.
No...
Their are silicone attachments sleeves that fit right on the ball.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

What about cloning yourself?
It even comes with a vibrator. I bought this kit myself but have not had the time to "make" it. "Honey, don't bother me right now, I'm cloning my penis." 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSY4GQ0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Glass. It's lovely.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

start small.
If she wants a larger one later... fine, encourage her to go get one, or you can both go to a sex store together..... 

But, start small.

And if you do get a larger one later, DON'T expect her to use it all the time. She might be into it occasionally, but if she's happy with you, she's not going to be wanting to "stretch" it all the time.

Also, even with the smaller ones.. She might be open to trying it sometimes, but don't get upset if she doesn't want to play with it all the time, or even most of the time. Just 'cuz she might finally be open to experimenting with some toys... don't withhold having "normal- good - old fashioned" sex with her. She may think you don't want "just her" anymore.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (May 4, 2015)

The eroscillator. It's on the expensive side but worth every cent. You will not regret it.


----------

